# Problema con las X's. U_u' (SOLUCIONADO)

## YeReMaT

Estuve ayer instalando Gentoo en mi portátil Acer Aspire 5315. Todo bien hasta que llegué a las dichosas X's.  :Sad: 

Como dice en el manual, me decanté por el Xorg -configure para que me detectase todo el solo. Me crea el xorg.conf.new aun habiendo tenido un warning relacionado con la tarjeta gráfica (Ya me esperaba lo peor):

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Jul 17 14:06:

16 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 17 July 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 18 13:26:25 2008

List of video drivers:

        intel

        i810

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(II) Module already built-in

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/input/mice.

Please check your config if the mouse is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

Bueno después me decido a hacer X -config /root/xorg.conf.new para ver si funcionaba por casualidad, pero no. xD

Se queda la pantalla en negro (aunque iluminada) durante unos minutos hasta que vuelve en sí y me dice el error que hay:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Jul 17 14:06:16 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 17 July 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 18 13:33:08 2008

(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

gentoo ~ #

```

Y a partir de ahí ya no se seguir (Ya tengo Gnome instalado y todo, pero claro sin las X's no hacemos nada..xD)

Si queréis más información sobre la gráfica (Datos proporcionados por lspci): 

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

Estuve buscando antes en Google, pero no encontré nada, lo más parecido (casi identico) es lo que le pasó a este chico en otros foros.

Espero ayuda y la resolución de este problema pronto. Gracias.  :Very Happy: 

PD: En el mismo portátil tengo otras dos particiones, una con Windows Vista, donde dice que la gráfica es la Mobile Intel 965 Express  Chipset Family, y con la otra tengo Ubuntu funcionando todo como la seda.Last edited by YeReMaT on Sat Jul 19, 2008 10:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory) 

 

ese el principal problema creo yo, no debes tener soporte para agp en tu kernel ( o lo has compilado como módulo y lo tienes sin cargar).

saluetes

----------

## YeReMaT

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)  
> 
> ese el principal problema creo yo, no debes tener soporte para agp en tu kernel ( o lo has compilado como módulo y lo tienes sin cargar).
> 
> saluetes

 

Humm ¿Que tendría que hacer en este caso?

modprobe agpgart? recompilar el kernel? xDD

Soy algo novato por el momento.   :Embarassed: 

Voy a googlear un poco de todas formas a ver si encuentro algo.

Saludos.

----------

## YeReMaT

He pensado pegar aquí mi xorg.conf.new que me genera el X -configure (Y da el error explicado arriba), por si interesa:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "AUO"

   ModelName    "2774"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Soy algo novato por el momento

 

no hay que avergonzarse por eso, que yo sepa nadie ha nacido aprendido  :Wink: 

una cosa que no me ha quedao clara : has compilado tu mismo el kernel o has usado genkernel ?

Si es lo primero, simplemente deberás entrar en la configuracióndel kernel, activar soporte para agp como módulo y recompilar los módulos para tenerlo disponible ( bueno, eso en caso de que tu gráfico use agp y no sea pcie, en cuyo caso deberás hacer lo mismo pero activando soporte para pcie, lo que creo que si implicaría recompilar el kernel).

Si es lo segundo, a ver si alguien que ha usao genkernel to lo explica, supongo que en la configuración por defecto tendría que estar activado.

En cuanto a tu xorg.conf, sólo lo he mirao rápidamente por encima, y un warning que aparece arriba :

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found 

 

es porque esto :

 *Quote:*   

>    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0" 

 

en tu xorg.conf debe estar mal. Puedes borrarlo ( o simplemente comentarlo) si quieres, el BusID creo que sólo debe usarse para casos muy concretos.

saluetes y por cierto : bienvenido a gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## YeReMaT

Jeje. Usé genkernel porque además de que entiendo poco y me haría la picha un lío, este portátil no es que tenga un hardware excesivamente "extraño" como para que tenga que configurarlo a mano, ya que he probado otras distribuciones de Linux y todo a funcionado a la primera sin modificar nada (Exceptuando la Wifi, como suele pasar en el 90% de los casos).

Luego respecto a lo que comentas sobre el módulo de AGP, estuve mirando con make menuconfig que salía un menú muy intuitivo donde se supone que se modifican los módulos y todas esas cosas sobre el kernel. Busqué lo de soporte para AGP y lo marqué con una M si no recuerdo mal..

Luego guardé y hice un make && make modules_install pero después de haber reiniciado y todo, el error persistía.

Por eso ya no se que más hacer. :\

Saludos!

Edito:

Concretamente lo que activé fué esto (De hecho dije que le puse la M y no, le habia puesto el arterisco. xDD):

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/999/bbbbxs6.jpg

También activé esto por ser mi gráfica Intel y tal..(No se si deví hacerlo):

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5196/aaaamb0.jpg

----------

## YeReMaT

Vaaaaaaaaaale, vamos mejorando.

Al final coloqué el agpgart como módulo, y verifico con /sbin/lsmod que está cargado, vale, lo está.

Inicio startx, y sucede lo mismo que antes peeeeeeeero, el error que me lanza ahora es diferente:

```
FATAL: Module i915 not found.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

Ale, a googlear. xD

----------

## opotonil

Nunca he utilizado una i915 pero imagino que a parte que de añadir soporte para el "/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)" necesites seleccionar una de sus sub-opciones, la que se corresponda a tu hardware (seguramente "Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support")

Por otro lado, en el kernel, justo debajo de "/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)" tienes la opcion "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" y entre sus sub-opciones "Intel I810" y "Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G" imagino que necesites una de ellas...

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Se me ocurrio hechar un vistazo al wiki, quizas esto te ayude: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/Intel_GMA

----------

## YeReMaT

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Nunca he utilizado una i915 pero imagino que a parte que de añadir soporte para el "/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)" necesites seleccionar una de sus sub-opciones, la que se corresponda a tu hardware (seguramente "Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support")
> 
> Por otro lado, en el kernel, justo debajo de "/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)" tienes la opcion "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" y entre sus sub-opciones "Intel I810" y "Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G" imagino que necesites una de ellas...
> 
> Salu2.
> ...

 

Sí, mira.

En las dos imagenes que puse arriba una de ellas es esta:

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5196/aaaamb0.jpg

Vamos que la opción Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support ya estaba marcada, no hay problema.

Ahora a lo segundo.. tal como estube buscando en Google y después de ver muchas webs, todas decian de marcar la opción que tu dices, la Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (o similar), pero las sub-opciones de Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) está vacio, no hay nada. :\.

Luego probaré a mirarlo de nuevo, que la url de la wiki que me mandas la encontré ayer, pero ya era tarde y no apetecía ponerse a hacerlo en ese momento. xD.

Gracias y saludos! (Ya os contaré)

----------

## YeReMaT

Vaaaaaaaaaale, vamos mejorando con pasos pequeños, pero bueno. xD

Ahora mismo tengo la pantalla típica del inicio, con el cursor en forma de cruz, y con un fondo blanco con puntitos negros (A tardado en salir..), pero de ahí no pasa.

En el debug puedo ver esto:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

```

A ver ahora que solución tengo. XDDD

Respecto a lo que dije antes de que Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) estaba vacio, devia ser alucionaciones mias, porque efectivamente tenia muchas opciones, y una de ellas era Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G, que a su vez podias marcar o i810 o i915 o algo así. Como en mi error decía que no encontraba el módulo i915, pues marqué ese. XD

Edito:

Vale, la solución al i965_dri.so era haciendo un emerge mesa. Ahora no da ese error, solo da el de (EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0, además de que si antes salia la mantalla con la flecha y tal, ahora no sale. xDDD

Siguiente paso. Solucionar ese error feo.Last edited by YeReMaT on Sat Jul 19, 2008 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Imagino que en tu "make.conf" tengas (es la que me parece mas acertada, viendo las USE de xorg-server):

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

```

Por otro lado, si estas ejecutandolo como root creo que no hay problema pero sino creo que tendrias que añadir a tu "xorg.conf":

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Salu2.

PD: imagino que despues de marcar las opciones del kernel hiciste un "make modules_install" si todas las opciones que marcaste fueron "<M>", si marcaste alguna como "<*>" tendrias que hacer "make && make modules_install" y copiar el nuevo kernel a "/boot" o "make && make install modules_install" para no tener que copiar el kernel a "/boot" pero tendrias que modificar tu grub.conf para adaptarlo.

----------

## YeReMaT

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Imagino que en tu "make.conf" tengas (es la que me parece mas acertada, viendo las USE de xorg-server):
> 
> ```
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
> ...

 

Sí, todo lo que mencionas lo hice incluso antes de meterme con las X's. xD

Luego lo de <M> o <*>, en este caso lo de los módulos de i915 y todo eso, solo dejaba como <M>, luego hice el make && make modules_install y ya está. Lo de copiar el nuevo kernel a /boot, creo que no es necesario ya que tan solo añadí unos módulos. XD

Saludos!

----------

## gringo

si no has activado soporte para el drm en el kernel puedes simplemente :

emerge -av x11-drm

no es mala idea ya que el del portage suele estar mas actualizado que el del kernel  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## YeReMaT

Bueno, acabo de hacer eso último que me dijiste gringo, y seguidamente reinicié (poniendo antes para que al iniciar me cargara gdm), carga y se queda la pantalla en negro (yo sudando...) me espero unos 3 minutos y ZAS, carga la pantalla de bienvenida preguntando el usuario.. O_o.

Pongo mi nombre y mi contraseña y me carga el escritorio!! lololol.

Parece que ya está solucionado.. PARECE..

Ahora probaré a ver como se comporta. Aunque necesitaría una posible solución a esos 3 minutos que tarda en cargar... en ubuntu y otras distros que probé no tardaba apenas 2 segundos. xDDD

Ahora me faltan detalles como hacer que funcione el sonido...y esas cosas. XDDD

Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Creo recordar que esa falla al iniciar tu gestor de login gráfico puede deberse a que tu pc no tiene un nombre de host establecido.

Salud!

----------

## YeReMaT

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Creo recordar que esa falla al iniciar tu gestor de login gráfico puede deberse a que tu pc no tiene un nombre de host establecido.
> 
> Salud!

 

No lo sé, no recuerdo haberle puesto nombre ninguno. Ahora el único problema que tengo es que tarda unos 3 minutos en aparecer la pantalla de Login, una vez aparece todo funciona como la seda. Incluso hace un rato he conseguido configurar la tarjeta de sonido, porque como me suponia, tampoco funcionaría, pero ahora ya funciona. XD

De todas formas daré el tema como solucionado. Gracias a todos los que me habéis ayudado.  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *YeReMaT wrote:*   

> No lo sé, no recuerdo haberle puesto nombre ninguno. 

 

Nombres de host, esto es universal:

```
katmai ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="katmai"
```

Eso le da un nombre de host a la pc en este caso: "katmai"

Luego la pc debe ser capaz de resolverse a si misma usando ese nombre:

```
katmai ~ # grep katmai /etc/hosts 

127.0.0.1   localhost   katmai
```

Se entiende?

Salud!

----------

## YeReMaT

Vale, Le puse de nombre "gentoo".. XDD

Como no sabia lo que era.. :\

Luego lo segundo no me da mensaje alguno..

----------

